# First Time Santa Isabel Tadpoles in water?



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello,

My male Santa Isabel finally deposited the tadpoles into the water feature today.

The water area is about 2 - 2.5" deep and its has very fine pebbles so they won't gets stuck between big pieces. There is java moss in the water and the temp of the tank is 74. Will my temp gun give an accurate temp of the water? I hope that's not a dumb question. 

Should I pull the tadpoles from water area and put them in a separate container or let me them develop in the water area?










Thanks to any advice in advance.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

SIs do well in groups even as tadpoles, I put 3-5 tads in a 16oz cup and they do well for me. Unless your interested in having LOTS of froglets I would leave them in the water feature. And again, beautiful tank!


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

toadlicker00 said:


> SIs do well in groups even as tadpoles, I put 3-5 tads in a 16oz cup and they do well for me. Unless your interested in having LOTS of froglets I would leave them in the water feature. And again, beautiful tank!


Thanks, I wouldn't mind and would love to see them become froglets. If I leave them in and feed them will they be OK? 

Otherwise I will pull them and get some experience with tadpole raising.

Thanks for the compliment on the viv as well. 🐸

Cowabunga Dude! - Michelangelo


----------



## knevin (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been pulling the tadpoles out of my water dish, my tank does not have a water feature, just automatic misting. I have my tads in a ten gallon fish tank on an angle with moss at the one end and about 2 inches of water at the other. I run a turtle filter to keep the water clean and not have to do water changes frequently. I have had as many as 25 tadpoles of various sizes in there at the same time and every tadpole has turned into a froglet.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

It should be noted that adult coloration is thought to be highly dependent on tadpole diet. (IE. Feeding them Cyclopeeze)

I recommend pulling them & raising them yourself in order to accomplish that task, (They can be raised communally), considering that water changes will be needed due to fouling of the water.

Also, be aware that it seems that neomorphs tend to drown easily, so you must be vigilant to pull them fairly quickly.

These guys breed like rabbits & the only way to stop them is to pull the females. Leaving tads in the tank, generally doesn't stop them or slow them down one bit.

As a side note, based on my own experience, ive had much better luck raising froglets communally as well.
I had alot of die off when I raised them individually.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree 100% with Gamble. If you follow his advice, you'll be fine.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for the advice. I will pull them right away and get them set up communally.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

I went to black jungle today and purchased everything that I need to raise these guys and got some great advice from them as well. I've got a 10 gallon setup with a submersible filter and some duckweed. It was also recommend to feed Repashy shrimp souffle. I actually pulled all the tads out and there was a total of 15. 

I'm excited to watch their progress. 

Cowabunga Dude! - Michelangelo


----------

